# LS MT125 TLB digging out stump



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I made a video of my LS MT125 TLB digging out a stump. Enjoy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Nice tractor!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's having to much fun. 
Thanks for sharing Tony. 

??? Tony: Kioti CK20S Tractor???...I'm confused.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Now that's having to much fun.
> Thanks for sharing Tony.
> 
> ??? Tony: Kioti CK20S Tractor???...I'm confused.


I forgot to change it when I sold my Kioti and bought a LS Tractor


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

sixbales said:


> Nice tractor!!


Thank you. I am enjoying it. Tony


----------

